# In What Order Should I Add These Fish?



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey everyone! My tank has just started cycling, but I'm already getting impatient and wanting fish! I'll just have to keep telling myself it's only a couple more weeks. In the meantime, I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how best to introduce my planned stock to the 75G. 

The planned stock is: 
An angelfish pair (possibly starting with a group of 4 then waiting for two to pair up) 
4 roseline barbs (puntius denosonii) 
12-18 rummynose tetras 
6 Sterbai cories
4 otos
A pair of blue rams 

I am planning on only adding one 'group' of fish per week, though I may break the rummies down into two groups to be safe. I'm thinking of adding the cories or otos first, followed by the rummies, then the roseline barbs. However, should I introduce the angels before or after the blue rams?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

imo

corries
otos
angels

wait a few weeks

rams
rummys
roselines (mostly because the price is still coming down.)


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a solid plan. I am quite ecstatic about the price on the roseline barbs dropping. When I first saw one in real life (a while ago now) my jaw dropped first because of how gorgeous these guys were, then at the price! XD


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

I would add the least expensive fish first and then go from there. None of those fish on your list are cheap.

You can try adding some cheap hardy fish like lemon tetra, black skirt tetra, lamp eye tetra, glowlight tetra or serpae tetra. These are hardy fish from my own personal experience from having tetras for 5 years. You can try a couple of these or other cheap/on sale fish to "test" your aquarium for the first 2 weeks.

*"Should I introduce the angels before or after the blue rams?" *

I wouldn't add blue rams to your community tank as they will most likely be aggressive towards your fish. Angelfish can be expensive and I would add them last and start off with babies and then later on they may pair off and breed.

Good luck!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If you are going to add the ottos a group of six or more is best. You should also add them when you are 100% sure the tank is cycled. They tend to be very sensitive.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Yea, roseline shark is definately one of the nicest and best behaving shark looking fish. They don't grow that big and don't bother any other fish. They don't spook my discus or harass cardinals. BA sometimes have em on weekly sales for 7.99 or 8.99 and Dragon king has em for 3 or 30$...small size but they grew to 5 inches pretty quick in about half a year, then very slowly after that. Currently I have 3 in an 80 gal tank.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I had electric blue rams before, they weren't agressive toward any other fish...maybe a little bluff chase to the cories but never actually damage any fins...well not that I noticed. From the list, Angels will be the most agressive and will dominate the tank so I would add them last. otto cats.. I am not a big fan of them, they may like to nip at the angels, check out dwarf loach instead: http://www.loaches.com/species-index/yasuhikotakia-sidthimunki Pricey but nice.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I'll be keeping an eye out for any roseline sales. I haven't had any nipping behaviour from ottos before, even when I kept them with my betta, but I did always keep them in groups. Maybe they become more aggressive when kept alone? 

Those dwarf do look pretty sweet, but do they eat algea as well as ottos?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

oh okay that's what you want the ottos for, no dwarf loach don't eat algae. but they're nice looking bottom feeders, very shy almost as timid as khuli loaches.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

They could be an interesting bottom-dweller substitute if I can't find any sterbais. I'll keep my eye out!


----------

